
Analyse Asia 36: Venture Capital Asia with Michael Dempsey of CB Insights - bleongcw
http://analyse.asia/2015/06/08/episode-36-venture-capital-asia-with-michael-dempsey-of-cb-insights/
======
bleongcw
Synopsis: With Michael Dempsey from CB Insights, we decipher the trends that
are shaping venture capital investments across Asia for 2014 and look at the
current movement this year. We also discussed the verticals: ecommerce and on
demand mobile apps; the major players: Tiger Global, Sequoia and Softbank and
the impact of Rocket Internet in the Asia market. Last but not least, Michael
provided the perspective of how the investors in US are viewing Asia as an
opportunity.

